# Ups and downs



## Zuckerkranke (May 13, 2011)

Last night, I was invited to a camera club exhibition. Events like that usually have some kind of buffet or supper afterwards. I expected that a load of biscuits, cakes and sweet stuff would be served. This didn't happen as I had a few slices of fresh roasted ham, cocktail sausages and would you believe, boiled rice. I also had tuna sandwiches (white bread..._naughty!_) It was a good evening in that Diabetic-friendly food was served.  Oh yes, I had a glass of skimmed milk with my metformin.

First thing this morning, my BG test was 5.2  I felt really great to get such a good reading. Then after my usual breakfast some new furniture arrived and of course, I spent time putting it together. At the end of all that my BG test was 4.8.  

It seems now that some types of work will result in my BG levels being bumped down drastically. I'm just worried that I won't be much use to an employer if this is going to happen regularly.

Sometimes, when I'm out I can go into a panic thinking, "How long have I got before I suffer a hypo?" Then I usually check my BG level immediately. It always turns out to be a false alarm.


----------



## Robster65 (May 13, 2011)

Hi Zuckerkranke. Firstly, well done on sticking to the good stuff and keeping your levels down ! 

As long as you don't dip below 4 (or not by much), you'll be fine. I would imagine most people are walking around with BGs below 4.8 and many below 4, so as long as you don't test below that you're ok to do whatever you feel like.

If, on the other hand, you find that you start getting 3.5s or 3s, then it's clearly time to review your medication and pat your self on the back for improving to such a degree.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2011)

Those are good numbers  Some activities can affect you differently to others - gardening is almost certain to send me low, so I have to make sure I test regularly and top up if necessary with the occasional jelly baby, yet I can run for 5 miles with virtually no change to my blood sugar levels. Try not to let a fear of hypos set in, if your symptoms are good then you will be able to treat them quickly and carry on with whatever you were doing. Any employer needs to make reasonable adjustments so that you can take care of yourself - what kind of work do you do, is it mostly physical?


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Jun 10, 2011)

I must be doing something right. Over the past 6 days my morning BG levels are between 5.4 and 5.7. It's great to get low readings in the morning. Early one morning last week, I had another false alarm. I was sure I was shaking and had a headache. My first thought was, "A night-time hypo!" I woke up and did a BG test - 6.1. I wish the Diabetic fairy would book herself in for some annual leave.


----------



## am64 (Jun 10, 2011)

by testing you are able to realise what you feel like at different levels and thus become aware... when feeling werid sometimes i am just thirsty ..
levels looking pretty good xx well done


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing absolutely brilliantly. Long may those fab levels continue 

Hope the fear of hypos fades away. You could always keep a few sugar sachets in your pocket (I have 3 or 4 in a little tin) and you'll always have something with you to put your mind at rest


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice to hear from you glad your doing so well long may it continute Zuck


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Jun 11, 2011)

*Note to Diabetic fairy - STOP SNEAKING UP ON ME!*

I did my usual BG test this morning - 6.1. After breakfast I went into town to do some shopping. For a  snack I had some Weight Watchers oat & wheat crackers. I came home and had my lunch - lettuce, tomato, carrots ( shredded) and tuna fish. For dessert, pears in condensed milk. I allowed myself a few nachos as a treat.

I did my pre-evening meal BG test - 3.9 A hypo! My only symptom was tiredness. I suppose 3.9 is a borderline case. Not long after I was diagnosed, I found out that a salad with oily fish will most certainly bump the BG levels down.

I'm due a hospital appointment next Thursday. So I'll talk to the clinicians about this.


----------



## AnnW (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm going to a party tonight ( very unusual occurrence!) and I am having a light meal before I go as I have always had problems on these occasions being veggie but now with the big D as well.... So I will be able to nibble elegantly


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Jun 24, 2011)

I've just had my review report from the hospital after my appointment on June 16.  My Hba1c level is down again from 7.1 to 6.9. The consultant said, "He is very pleased with his improved control. I advised less frequent BG monitoring." I used to do BG tests every two days. Now I've been advised to do tests only once a week.  I'm happy.


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 24, 2011)

I have read that using upper body muscles makes a bigger reduction in BS than lower body muscles. As with Northerner, I find that if I walk the dog on the road, there is little change to BS in say 3 mile. If I am high at bed time, I use Chi Gong type exercises to reduce BS. About ? hour of reasonable quick movements can reduce BS from 9 to 6.5 - my bed time target.  Mike


----------



## am64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Zuckerkranke said:


> I've just had my review report from the hospital after my appointment on June 16.  My Hba1c level is down again from 7.1 to 6.9. The consultant said, "He is very pleased with his improved control. I advised less frequent BG monitoring." I used to do BG tests every two days. Now I've been advised to do tests only once a week.  I'm happy.



well done on the reduction with Hba1c !!!


----------



## donnarob (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Zuckerkranke. 

Firstly, well don you on such great results.  You're obviously doing something very right! 

When I mentioned to my doc last week, that I was getting readings below 4, several times per week, he did deem it necessary to adjust my Metformin dose from 1000mg to 500mg.  When I get a hypo, anything below 3.9, my fingers and hands go icy cold which is always a tell tale sign.  I have been on Metformin 500mg since Tuesday and my levels have remained stable, but obviously, I'll keep a close eye.  

We're in the middle of flytting, Norwegian for moving house and I can highly recommend pain rollering, my levels can come down more than 3 points after a couple of hours painting and it's so theraputic! 

Well done you!! 

Donna


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Aug 17, 2011)

Well in spite of my best efforts to keep my BG levels as well-controlled as possible, signs of retinopathy have been found in my left eye. So now I've to have an angiogram and laser treatment sometime within the next few weeks.

Diabetic fairy - I don't like you at all.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2011)

Zuckerkranke said:


> Well in spite of my best efforts to keep my BG levels as well-controlled as possible, signs of retinopathy have been found in my left eye. So now I've to have an angiogram and laser treatment smetime within the next few weeks.
> 
> Diabetic fairy - I don't like you at all.



Very sorry to hear this Zuckerkranke  Not much consolation, but your efforts will not have been wasted as without them you may have been in a worse position. I hope any intervention is minimal and dealt with quickly


----------



## Steff (Aug 17, 2011)

Zuckerkranke said:


> Well in spite of my best efforts to keep my BG levels as well-controlled as possible, signs of retinopathy have been found in my left eye. So now I've to have an angiogram and laser treatment sometime within the next few weeks.
> 
> Diabetic fairy - I don't like you at all.



Sory to hear that Zucker not nice,please keep us updated on how things go with lasering, theres a good few on here who have been through lasering on there eyes so if you need any advice ask away.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Sep 25, 2011)

Last Wednesday, I had my eye exam. I was to have an angiogram but I refused the dye because I'm asthmatic. The eye drops didn't half sting and made my vision fuzzy for 24 hours.  I had a whole series of scans and photographs taken and now I have to wait for the results.

My BG levels are still good. Today, I haven't been above 6.0


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2011)

Zuckerkranke said:


> Last Wednesday, I had my eye exam. I was to have an angiogram but I refused the dye because I'm asthmatic. The eye drops didn't have sting and made my vision fuzzy for 24 hours.  I had a whole series of scans and photographs taken and now I have to wait for the results.
> 
> My BG levels are still good. Today, I haven't been above 6.0



Good news r.e the levels Zuck,Good luck with the results x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope the results are good Zuckerkranke, sounds like they used industrial strength drops


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Oct 1, 2011)

I have an appointment to have laser surgery on October 11.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2011)

Zuckerkranke said:


> I have an appointment to have laser surgery on October 11.



Hope all goes well, not too long to wait. Have you had it before?


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2011)

Good luck Zuck xx


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 1, 2011)

2 things strike me Zuckeranke.  You are not testing a lot and you have retinopathy.  So when are you testing?  Are you missing high levels at 1 and 2 hours after eating?  Do you ever test then?  Plus, you could have been diabetic long before diagnosis and if you have pulled your levels down pretty quickly after diagnosis this can give you eye problems.

Hope the treatment works and do try to keep the control going as you are.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, it's done and I can't say it was entirely enjoyable. Excuse any typos as my vision is still fuzzy after three sets of drops.  My right eye was blasted with a laser for what seemed like 10 minutes.  It became so uncomfortable that I wasn't aware that I'd actually moved back away from the chin rest.  I was literally within a blink of telling the doctor to stop. But I persevered.  After it was over I was allowed to rest for a few minutes and the purple haze eventually vanished.

After all that, I do feel better for it. And I know what to expect the next time.


----------



## Steff (Oct 11, 2011)

Zuckerkranke said:


> Well, it's done and I can't say it was entirely enjoyable. Excuse any typos as my vision is still fuzzy after three sets of drops.  My right eye was blasted with a laser for what seemed like 10 minutes.  It became so uncomfortable that I wasn't aware that I'd actually moved back away from the chin rest.  I was literally within a blink of telling the doctor to stop. But I persevered.  After it was over I was allowed to rest for a few minutes and the purple haze eventually vanished.
> 
> After all that, I do feel better for it. And I know what to expect the next time.



Hi Zucker nice to hear you have had the treatment but sorry it was so unpleasent i can quite imagine it would have been.Hope you dont suffer to much with the after effects for too long x


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks. Apart from the fact that I'm glad to get it over with, right now I feel great.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad to hear it's over and done with, hope that's it now for a very long time - if ever!


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm glad it's all sorted now and that you're feeling good!. Thanks for letting us know. XXXXX


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Nov 7, 2011)

*THEY'RE  BAaaacK!*

Aftre having my right eye lasered, everything was well for a few weeks but the little beggars have come back with a vengeance.  I see nothing but spots and a thick black wavy line in my right eye.  It just seemed to happen all of a sudden.  A couple of weeks after lasering I woke up in the middle of the night with a pain in my right eye. It went away quickly. I'm wondering is it any form of debris from the lasering?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 7, 2011)

Zuckerkranke said:


> Aftre having my right eye lasered, everything was well for a few weeks but the little beggars have come back with a vengeance.  I see nothing but spots and a thick black wavy line in my right eye.  It just seemed to happen all of a sudden.  A couple of weeks after lasering I woke up in the middle of the night with a pain in my right eye. It went away quickly. I'm wondering is it any form of debris from the lasering?



You need an urgent apt to find out whats going on. 
Eyes are not to be messed with or ignored.


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2011)

Zucker sorry to hear things have come to a head again,hope you get it sorted your eyes are so important so please get an appointment asap,good luck


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi. I've just been through an appointent to find out what's going on with my right eye. It was examined and the consultant told me. It was just jelly in the right eye.  I had the left eye examined and guess what?

*CATARACT.*

I now have the beginning of a catarct in my left eye. They're not immediately concerned about it. So now my appointments are every four months.  Oh yeah, and the doctor lasered the left eye to remove some spots.

I just don't know, but I've done everything possible to keep my BG levels under control. I've cut back on fats and saturated fats. Looking at food labels is turning into a form of OCD. I moisturize my feet daily and the Diabetic fairy won't play fair.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Dec 31, 2011)

I had my six-monthly check-up on Friday 30th. Both the doctor and the Diabetic nurse are pleased with my progress in terms of BG levels. the doctor actually said, "If only there were more like you!"  I still have to wait for a report as I'm keen to see if my hba1c level has gone down any. The doctor did recommend that I visit a podiatrist. Okay, I can do that.

My Christmas Day BG test results 5.6, 7.3, 7.3. 8.1. 

Anyway - *HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Feb 23, 2012)

My last check up was last December and they found my Hba1c level had gone down from 6.9 to 6.6.  But I was placed on a course of simvastatin tablets.  I had a blood test on February 14, which was satisfactory.  I have another blood test in May and I have to fast for that one.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2012)

Zuckerkranke said:


> My last check up was last December and they found my Hba1c level had gone down from 6.9 to 6.6.  But I was placed on a course of simvastatin tablets.  I had a blood test on February 14, which was satisfactory.  I have another blood test in May and I have to fast for that one.



Well done on achieving an excellent HbA1c! Was the doctor worried about your cholesterol? Watch out for possible side effects from the simvastatin, such as muscle fatigue, soreness and cramps - there are other varieties of statins they can put you on if you do get side effects.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Mar 19, 2012)

It seems to have been a precautionary measure. 6.6 is good but not good enough. They want to bump it down a bit more.  I had the first of two blood tests a few weeks ago and I was told the results were satisfactory.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Mar 30, 2012)

I've encountered some difficulty recently. I've had my Jobseeker's Allowance stopped for a fortnight because of a job that I didn't apply for.  I've explained to the DSS that I'm Diabetic and they have noted this.  On March 6, I had my eyes tested in the hospital eye clinic and was told by the consultant that the cataract in my left eye is making it difficult to see to read text.  Spot on and true.

As a result, it's very difficult for me to fill in application forms. If I'm to stand any chance of having my applications accepted, everything has to be perfectly presented. I can't possibly submit an application that's nothing more than a mis-spelt scribbled mess.

I've put in writing what my problems are and sought help from a Disability Advisor. Amendments have been made to my jobseeker's agreement to include details of my visual impairment and it's much more favourable to apply online via CV only.

With a lot of clerical/admin jobs, employers can ask me to take an aptitude test without warning - completely unexpected. If I can't see text properly, how am I going to cope?

Problem solved?  NO.  I've been informed that there will be no change in their decision and the two-week suspension remains intact. Diabetes is not, according to them a valid reason.  

*What...we've got here...is... failure to communicate. Some men you just can't reach!*

I may be Diabetic and as such, disabled. But I don't lack the resolve to take this to a tribunal. Win,lose or draw, I'll have a good go at it anyway.

It has not been easy to type this out without correcting typos.

I am going to apply for DLA.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about this Zuckerkranke, I wish you success in your appeal. It does sound unfair that a proven physical problem as a consequence of your diabetes has not influenced their decision  Would they react in the same way if you were (for example) deaf and unable to undertake telephone interviews?


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Mar 30, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear about this Zuckerkranke, I wish you success in your appeal. It does sound unfair that a proven physical problem as a consequence of your diabetes has not influenced their decision  Would they react in the same way if you were (for example) deaf and unable to undertake telephone interviews?



Yes. It begs the question, just how ill do you have to be to convince them?  I've also explained to them that all my medical appointments take priority over job applications.  I'm more concerned about my health than a no-hope job application. Sue me.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Jun 28, 2012)

*I'm not happy*

Sorry it's been so long since my last post but a lot of things have happened since then - not all good things.

I was on Jobseekers Allowance for quite a while and was disqaulified for two weeks because of a job I didn't apply for. I explained that I had sight problems which made it difficult to see and read text.  I my claims to an appeal, even enlisting the help of a local councillor.  I lost my appeal because apparently, Diabetes is NOT a reasonable excuse for failing to apply for jobs.

I had a blood test recently after an overnight fast and the results are satisfactory. I'm still on Simvastatin and with the side effects, I wake in the morning feeling as if someone has whacked me around the legs with a stick. Fortunately, that all subsides through the day.

I started a temporary job in an admin role.  How does anyone with sight problems cope with that? I hear you ask. Given that I spent most of my time making phone calls, I thought I did just fine even if I did dial some wrong numbers.

I honestly think that people now treat me with fear and suspicion - specifically in a working environment.  I was working alongside an older woman, lifting boxes off a shelf and she asked me, "Is your blood sugar okay?" After that, I got the impresion that she distanced herself from me. I had to work alone.

During a tea break, I examined the label on a Kit Kat bar out of curiousity.  Even though I allow myself one square of chocolate per week, I knew I could eat no Kit Kats. One of my colleagues yelled at me, IT'S ONLY A KIT KAT! IT'S NOT POISON!" According to my dietician, if it contains over and above 5g of sugar, fat and sat fats, then poison is what it might as well be.

During my work, I had to undergo a 24 hour blood pressure investigation, I went to hospital to have a cuff and a  computer-controlled box fitted. I can tell you now that it';s very aggresive. At one stage, there was so much presure on my left arm, I thought it was never going to stop. Every 20 minutes during the day and every hour at night. I only managed one hour's sleep. I hate having my blood pressure taken altogether, It just makes me worry that no matter what I do, everything's just going to go wrong.  I have an appointment at the end of next month to discuss the results.

I tried to claim DLA, but I was rejected.  Although Diabetes is a disability, apparently some think it's only for people with serious disabilities who can't help themselves.

Having Diabetes is like being on the end of a very long leash. I was invited by my camera club to go on a day trip to Rathlin Island.  I carry an additional day's supply of Gliclazide and Metfrormin together with hypo treatment but I couldn't go because of a fear of the weather turning bad and me being stranded there without the necessary medication.

Fear of blindness and amputations constantly erodes my self-confidence. It's almost two years since I was diagnosed and things aren't going well for me.


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Zuckerkranke, sorry I'm only just joining this thread having not "met" you before.

It would appear to me that you are suffering from anxiety about your health and diabetes, I wondered if you have discussed that at all with your GP or tried counselling? I do know that the possible complications are bloomin' scary, but I try not to let them run my life. You sound as though you are doing very well with your diabetes control, so what more can you do? Personally I would hate to miss out on something like a day trip because of diabetes, I try to never let this happen. You say you would carry spare medicines with you, so what could go wrong? Even if you were stranded you could survive a day or two with higher than ideal BG before you got rescued.

At work I tend to only let people know about my diabetes if they need to know.... that way people can't treat you differently! In my experience if you just carry on as normal then people treat you as normal. I'm doing a dragon boat race on Sunday with some colleagues, most of whom don't know about my diabetes. I've never done it before, but I'll take my insulin, my meter and my lucozade, test discretely and swig lucozade if necessary, it might not be a day of perfect readings, but I'll certainly have fun!

Sorry, I hope I'm not seeming patronising, it just sounds to me as though you are very anxious about some things which are not insurmountable. You only get one life, so go and live it!


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry it's been so long since my last post. I spent most of early January in my doctor's surgery, having to do another 24 hour BP test. Every 30 minutes during the day and every hour at night.  So far, my BP has gone down. My doctor took a reading 128 over 70, so the Ramipril and other pills have worked.

I had another blood test which they tell me was satisfactory but I'm now on Atorvastatin to help with my lipids. Must've been that cheese I had on Christmas Day. Other than that, I don't care for food like that.

I've had my eyes checked and had more eye drops and lasering on my right eye. It's really uncomfortable. But the doctor was really helpful and reassuring and I feel a lot better for it.

I've some more blood tests within a few weeks and I hope they're also satisfactory.

My blood sugar levels for 13 January - 6.1, 8.9, 5.3, 7.6.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello Z, sorry you've been having a bad time of it.  Hopefully you're over the worst.  Glad you've swapped to Atorvastatin - like you, I got the muscle problems that are common with Simva...

You haven't mentioned whether weight is a factor for you.  That together with family history are the roots of my diabetes, and there are a lot of us in that particular boat!


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Jan 17, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Hello Z, sorry you've been having a bad time of it.  Hopefully you're over the worst.  Glad you've swapped to Atorvastatin - like you, I got the muscle problems that are common with Simva...
> 
> You haven't mentioned whether weight is a factor for you.  That together with family history are the roots of my diabetes, and there are a lot of us in that particular boat!



Hi, LeeLee. Sorry, I should've mentioned my weight after it was checked in my GP's surgery. It's down from 81kg to 75kg. Which, they tell me is about right for my height. So I'm happy in spite of the fact that some say to me, "You've lost a lot of weight. Are you all right?" "Are you sure you're all right?" I find that really annoying at times.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 17, 2013)

Zuckerkranke said:


> Hi, LeeLee. Sorry, I should've mentioned my weight after it was checked in my GP's surgery. It's down from 81kg to 75kg. Which, they tell me is about right for my height. So I'm happy in spite of the fact that some say to me, "You've lost a lot of weight. Are you all right?" "Are you sure you're all right?" I find that really annoying at times.


Be proud of your weight loss, and think of a cheeky reply to come back with!  I'd love to reach 'about right' and will shout it from the rooftops when/if I achieve it.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Oct 19, 2013)

I recently attended hospital for my check-up and I was told that my weight of 75kg was a little bit concerning.  So, I'll soon have to go through another check up to see if I've gained weight.

Well, here I am, taking long walks of 1.5 miles or more. four times a week to keep active. I keep a careful check on fats and sat fats in food (If it's over 5.0g, eat it not!) and they're concerned about my weight. They may want me to see a dietician to put me on things like whole milk and chesses etc.

I believe I'm doing my utmost to keep the Diabetic Fairy from getting the better of me as there's one kind of weight loss I won't be able to cope with...*AMPUTATIONS!*


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello again. It's been a long time and I'm still keeping my T2 under control. I've been having treatment for a diabetes-related eye problem known as "Macular Odema." Which is basically the retinas are swollen with fluid and those annoying little blood spots that you get.

I wasn't offered laser treatment. Oh no, this is a new treatment in the form of an injection into the eye. Yes you read that right and you read it here first.

Not to worry, though. You go through the usual checks such as BP and BG tests, eye tests and scans and then the eye is anesthetised and also washd in antiseptic. The worst part is having a metal clip inserted to keep the eyelids apart while the injection is given. The injection only lasts a split second so don't panic.

The doctor informed me of the risks. 1. infection. 2. worsening eyesight. 3. a detached retina . But let's face it, I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't. I've been informed it wasn't to be just one injection but a series of them. Next one is four weeks time.

I'm quite prepared to go through all this. That said, I've a new girlfriend and I haven't told her that I'm diabetic (only that I'm a healthy eater), in case she gets scared and dumps me.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello again. Apologies for my absence.

I've had treatment for a macular oedema in my right eye. Diabetes related, there is a build up of fluid in the retina which causes it swell up. Lasering is only a temporary fix. I've had to have a series of injections into my eye.

Sounds painful? Don't worry, there's so much anaesthesia dropped in and the injection only lasts a few seconds.

Anyway, the treatment has been effective. Scans and photos are good and before the treatment began, I could only read 45 letters on an eye chart with my right eye. Now I can read 70.

I'm a happy bunny.

Would I recommend this treatment to anyone? YES.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the problems Zuckerkranke, but very reassuring to know that the treatment was successful - and not as bad as it sounds!  Great to hear about the improvement in your sight that it has made


----------

